# nJizm DIY HT's pics...



## ngsm13 (Feb 19, 2009)

This is my modest HT/Audio setup. Other than new stands for my mains to widen the stereo separation, this is how it sits now. My living room was dirty at the time of pics from having a party recently.

It's DIY for the most part, I picked up blank baffle enclosures for my mains at the PartsExpress tent sale for less than $20 a piece... so I had to snatch those. 

Everything else, I made in one day at the shop I used to work at. 

Future upgrade includes new front three, with 2.5way mains and a 2way center channel. I'll probably build a new TV stand/center too, and redo the enclosures for my surrounds. 

Equipment:
- Olevia 37" HD LCD
- Onkyo TX-SR606 Receiver
- Power Sentry Theatre Director - Surge Protector, Line Conditioner, and UPS for Home Theater
- OPPO DV-981HD 
- Scientific Atlanta 8300HDC HD-DVR CableBox (P.O.S.)
- Built Entertainment center/stand.
- 2way Mains bi-amped. Featuring Ascendant Audio Poly Mids and Vifa XT-25 tweeters. Custom xovers by G7S audio, built by me. 
-1way center channel. Featuring a pair of CSS FR125S full-range 4.5" drivers
-2way surrounds featuring Ascendant Audio Poly Mids and 1" Vifa Textile Dome tweeters. 
- Sound Splinter Rl-i 12" subwoofer (TC2+) in 1.2 cubes sealed downfiring. Powered by BASH 500watt plate amplifier. 

nG


----------



## ngsm13 (Feb 19, 2009)

Overall Shots...


----------



## ngsm13 (Feb 19, 2009)

nG


----------



## ngsm13 (Feb 19, 2009)

I also have pics of the xovers, but they might be "ghetto"....

Hand soldered and mounted via peg-board inside the enclosures. 

nG


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice setup. How do you like your sub? Have fun. Dennis


----------



## ngsm13 (Feb 19, 2009)

drdoan said:


> Nice setup. How do you like your sub? Have fun. Dennis


I like it quite a bit, I've been known to switch subwoofers quite often, especially in +12v applications...I'm happy to say that the RL-I 12" is the sub I've owned/kept the longest. It's treated my well for over 4 years now.

I've had it in 3cubes @21hz downfiring off of 350w, and also in the 1.2cubes sealed downfiring off of 500w. I enjoyed both, but for the past two years I've stuck with the sealed enclosure because it is much more well-rounded and blends better, as expected. 

I'm considering doing a different ported application for it, but am unsure on what I want to go with. 

nG


----------



## speedklz (Jan 14, 2009)

nothing wrong with "ghetto" as long as it works.  its all about DYI anyhow...makes it more fun


----------



## bigdady1955 (Feb 27, 2009)

Very nice job! You should be proud of yourself. How do you like the sound?


----------



## ngsm13 (Feb 19, 2009)

Love the sound. I'm going to be borrowing a 2 channel amplifier from a friend soon, to see how much of a benefit I see from a dedicated 200 x 2

Also, it's obviously satisfying to know I constructed it all myself. 

nG


----------



## ngsm13 (Feb 19, 2009)

More specifically, they perform well for stereo and HT listening. Music is where they really shine. Rather well rounded and can extend quite low! I considered adding more of a pad on the tweeter so that they would be flatter, but personally I actually enjoy a slight high-end peak. 

nG


----------

